# '00 polaris magnum cooling fan?



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a 2000 polaris 325 magnum that I think has a short somewhere but I'm not quite sure. I just replaced the thermostat or "thermister" as it says on the parts list and other than that I am stumpped. as soon as I turn the key on the fan starts without the engine running. anyone else have ideas?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You'll have to look at a wiring diagram but I'm pretty sure the "thermister" opens/closes the low amp ciruit for the fan relay. If the relay is stuck that could be your issue.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks for the help, I will have to pull it apart tommorow


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

love2fish93 said:


> I have a 2000 polaris 325 magnum that I think has a short somewhere but I'm not quite sure. I just replaced the thermostat or "thermister" as it says on the parts list and other than that I am stumpped. as soon as I turn the key on the fan starts without the engine running. anyone else have ideas?



I bought brand new a 1996 explorer 300 same as mine when turn the key on the fan starts without the engine running. I told the dealer about that they said it is normal


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Which relay would it be? I think I have it identified but the darn thing isn't mentioned on any of the parts listings to get a number so I can call it in tomorrow. 

thanks,

Pat


----------

